# So what do you guys think of this “Bling Bling” Cruiser?



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Post your thoughts on this car 
http://www.fordforums.com/showthread.php?p=659108#post659108
I think it is pretty bad Ass.
I wish our town had enough money to have one of these
Cruising around town.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

That's different, I like it though. I just hope the rims don't get jacked :lol:


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

It's absolutely ridiculous. They need a "conversation starter", huh? People usually "avoid" their cruisers? Here's a hint. Those people are probably criminals. I've never had a problem with people coming up to my cruiser and starting conversations; in fact I can't usually park anywhere with too much foot traffic or everybody wants to hang around and talk to you. I've never felt the need to slap "Dubs" on my wheels and neon lights.

"Some of the vehicle?s highlights include dual-exhausts, neon lights under the car, sleek blue and silver decals, tinted windows, a spoiler and a throttle-body spacer to improve the car?s fuel economy."

So, basically it would NOT be street legal in Massachusetts.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

ahhhh ok now I see


----------



## EFG (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow bling bling dubbs, neon lights and exhaust, I think my co workers would pull me over if I drove that car.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't drive my cruiser around to make friends with the public....especially the kind of zeros that drive those useless sh*tmobiles. I usually start my conversations with those clowns with "license and registration", not "Yo bizzie, where you get 'dose dope rims, G?"


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Just reached 68K on my 98...a kid at Fleet said they were going to start replacing the 98's this year...at the rate I'm going, I'll be retired brfore they replace mine.  

That's ok, though...I'm holding out hope for a mopar hemi cruiser :lol: 

Any truth to the rumor that John V. has neon undercarriage lights on his BMW? 8)


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

dcs2244 said:


> Any truth to the rumor that John V. has neon undercarriage lights on his BMW? 8)


I think if he wallked outside and saw that someone had installed neon on his BMW he would harm himself. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Who cares! They can trick-out this Chevy all they want if it's for parades and demos. I'm sure the kids love it. I heard that Jesse James from Monster Garage fame was going to take a new MSP marked cruiser and trick it out into a vehicle that could sleep four troopers comfortably on a mid detail. :wink: 

Guinness2429


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Guinness2429 said:


> Who cares! They can trick-out this Chevy all they want if it's for parades and demos. I'm sure the kids love it. I heard that Jesse James from Monster Garage fame was going to take a new MSP marked cruiser and trick it out into a vehicle that could sleep four troopers comfortably on a mid detail. :wink:
> 
> Guinness2429


 ..."as well as patrolling the Belt Highway from time to time, enforcing speeding and seat-belt violations."

If it's legal in that State, fine. It's not here. If you think these cars are "harmless", come to Springfield sometime and watch them Drag race all night on Fridays and Saturdays. Last summer, a cop got hit and a woman was killed. I have been down to this clusterf*ck many times, it is 90% "Ricers". One night , on a guest patrol, two of them were chasing each other and the follow car was throwing bricks at the front vehicle...They then stopped and tried to brain the guy with bricks in front of my FULLY MARKED State Police cruiser. All because one moron had nicked the other morons "sweet ride".


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Bernie Ave from Wason, Riverside Drive and Main Street by the Bosch were the big areas for racing: it was "bread and butter" for the dogwatch.
Springfield was too busy with their radio calls, but we could play all night! They used to clear out pretty quick once we started towing cars. Just pick one: either the mope was suspended, or the vehicle had been altered in such a way as to make it "unsafe on the road"...troopers call! Heck, if you were feeling generous, warning for altered height and tow for suspension mods! Jefferson Street used to be good for the car show: they used to block the whole thing, between Main and Dwight...great for observing stickers, att'd plates, etc! :twisted: 

Some of the suspension mods were so radical that the tow guy couldn't get the "stinger" under the ground effects!

It was so bad at one point that they were trailering "strip" cars in from out-of-town. No headlights/unreg/unins... :shock:


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Dave-

I go down there and HAMMER them as much as I can, as Spfld is way too busy to do it, but a lot of them have portable radios and move on to the next spot. It's a dangerous game, and people are going to get hurt this summer, guaranteed.


----------



## kmartinsen (Jan 5, 2004)

What about those loud annoying mufflers....love it when you see a muffler that cost more than the car. A shiny chrome 10 inch "off the hook" muffler on a rusty s**t box. :?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Ahhhhh I love the spring in Springfield....it means a return to street racing, $1000 V's, tows for altered vehicles and arrests for operating to endanger....bring 'em on!!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Any time you see a vehicle with wheels and tires worth more than the car, you know somethings up!

Eddy H. and I had a couple of years on the job. Ed was assigned to B2 and was at B3 on a guest patrol(that's how it worked in those days...no "bumping" from one barracks to another...). I heard a call on the SPD freq regarding a bad collision at Main and Dover. The kids at the scene called for their recon guys. Ed and I closed exit 10 NB and walked down the ramp to the scene. There was probably 500+ people at the foot of the ramp.

The Mobile station wasn't there then: it was the old style two-bay service station on that corner. There was wreckage and a few bodies in the intersection and scattered south on Main.

Two clowns had been racing south from the Bosch, when this old, drunk guy driving the wrong way on Dover pulls out in front of the cars: there were at least two dead. :L: 

Not knowing what to do, the crowd turned on the cops...because in their minds I guess they thought we were responsible: in any event, a good time was had by all! This occurred around 0330...ask Ed for the details.
I told the SPD cop to hurry up and write his V's before the lemmings died so he could get his activity!  

So, it has happened before. It's a wonder some pedestrians haven't been killed, what with the "falafel" wagon, hot dog vendors, mommies and their welps all crowding the sidewalks and streets. 

Hopefully I'll be able to work with you guys down there this year! :twisted:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Nah, still on days. :x They nixed our mid shift and now I'm "on-call" every third week, so I will be hanging out with you guys on occasion!
We will definately be doing some cooking. I will be on-call again the week of the 21st.

As far as Eddy, yeah, I followed him into the crowd, pointing at him and telling the lemmings "I'm with him!" 8)


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I can attest that I learned everything about being a Trooper from DCS2244.....he was one of my Trooper-Coaches.....explains a lot doesn't?


----------

